# PICS Inland Valley Humane Society



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

so i'm doing an internship through school at the inland valley humane society...my first 8 hours has to be working at the kennels and then i do 24 hours at the vets office and then 8 hours doing ride alongs with the humane officers. im totally excited. anyway, they dont put pics of all the dogs, but here are a few that i thought you guys would like. i really like how the first one looks like a little piggy. if none of these dogs are adopted within 10 days they're euthanized.










Looks like a yorkie/ewok. SUPER cute and growls at the water hose. lol











looks a little like a maltese


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cathy, that must be very hard (emotionally), working at a kill-shelter. I'm sure that as a vet you'll need a cool head - I give you and Jaimie so much credit. I hope those angels are adopted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I pray for these little ones each, and every night. 

Cathy ~ God bless you and keep you strong


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Heartbreaking. We also have a kill shelter here and I visit about once a month and drop off food. To read some of the surrender tags and why people get rid of their pets makes me crazy. Many hugs to you Cathy.


----------

